# Ficticious name for rock 'n' roll festival



## OurJud (Aug 23, 2013)

I need a fictitious name for a music festival that will be part of the story in my WiP.

It's an open-air, long weekender festival that features a mix of country and rockabilly stuff. There will be classic American cars from the 50s on show.

I'd preferably like a single word name such as "The _[name] _Festival", but am open to any offers, just so long as it sounds authentic and not silly.

Thanks.


----------



## tabasco5 (Aug 23, 2013)

What is the location?  Is it held in the present day/year?  What is the target audience specifically?


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

Carstock... *cries*


----------



## OurJud (Aug 23, 2013)

fenbields5 said:


> What is the location?  Is it held in the present day/year?  What is the target audience specifically?



UK, present day, fans of rockabilly/rock and roll/country/50s America



BreakingMyself said:


> Carstock... *cries*



 Sounds kind of good and rolls of the tongue nicely, but I see what you did and it breaks the 'no silly suggestions' rule.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

Damn, thought it might. 

Hmm... Steelweed?


----------



## OurJud (Aug 23, 2013)

Mmm... "Welcome to Steelweed 2013!"

I came up with Country Blues. I like both.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

OurJud said:


> Mmm... "Welcome to Steelweed 2013!"
> 
> I came up with Country Blues. I like both.



It totally works, it's that good I can't believe I thought of it. *toots own horn*


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 23, 2013)

Many of these festivals are named after the venue. Woodstock, for instance, was (and still is) the name of a small town. The more obscure, the better.

With the old cars and country music, I'd bring in the patriotic angle. "Rediscover America," say, or "American Classics."


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

Those would be good for a vacation leaflet, or a late night QVC CD collection, I say that in jest but it's probably true. 

As it's a gig in the UK, there wouldn't be any patriotic requirements towards America,  but that's ok because were going to STEELWEED BABY WOO!


----------



## OurJud (Aug 23, 2013)

Would you please dissect this STEELWEED, BM. How did you come by it? I like it, but I have no idea how the name relates to a country/rockabilly/rock'n'roll festival.


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 23, 2013)

I LOVE Rockabilly/Country, and I LOVE old cars and rat rods. That being said, the biggest--and I mean BIGGEST--cruise is in Las Vegas. Seeing as how this is in the U.K., I could easily see them using a Vegas-like slogan to grab that idea and keep it alive. 

My wife and I almost flew out for this. http://www.vivalasvegas.net

_VIVA U.K.! 3 DAYS OF ROCKABILLY AND COUNTRY MUSIC PAIRED WITH THE BIGGEST CAR CRUISE THIS SIDE OF THE ATLANTIC or the Pacific!_


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 23, 2013)

Please tell me the U.K.'s very own The Meteors are headlining!

Meteors - She's my baby again - YouTube

Also, if your characters know anything about cars, you're going to want to know three major terms: Bagged, chopped, and channeled.


----------



## justanothernickname (Aug 23, 2013)

You sound like you have chosen but I will throw one in for kicks
_
DustyRoads_


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 24, 2013)

Well 'Steel' can refer to the guitar strings or possibly car parts (do they use steel in cars?) and then I was trying to fit grass or field in for the country bit, but weed fits in better. And I mean weeds, those unwanted plants you pull out of the garden, not cannabis.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 24, 2013)

Classic American cars in the UK?  Wow there can't be that many of those can there?  

I think given the time period, your best name is going to be something like "The Car-hop Festival."

You could also come up with some kind of name based off the 1950's movie _American Graffiti_.  What about the "Deuce Coup Festival?"  The "Rat Rod Festival?"  The "Sock Hop Festival?"


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 24, 2013)

There's a car show at a park near me every year, hundreds of American cars turn up from across the country. Quite a few of the drivers do a circuit of types, taking their prized vehicles on a tour across the UK, to various shows and exhibits. 

They go to Steelweed too I'd wager. 

I prefer the War Veterans show at the park, over the cars, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 24, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Classic American cars in the UK?  Wow there can't be that many of those can there?



You'd be surprised, Lewdog, as BreakingMyself has already mentioned.

The Americana (on which this festival is based... well, lifted directly from to be honest) is an annual festival held in Newark. Hundreds of classic American car fans bring their vehicles, but they're still secondary to the music, and while your suggestions sound good, Lewdog, their names suggest it is the music that is secondary. This place is a MASSIVE showground with about 6 stages (two outdoor and the rest in the various building dotted about the site).

Thanks for all the suggestions. I did consider just naming it after the place it was held, as suggested by Nickleby, but I still haven't placed my story yet, other than deciding it's set in the UK, so couldn't do that.

I haven't decided yet, Justanothernickname - although BreakingMyself seems to have decided I have  - but DustyRoads doesn't sound festivaley enough.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 24, 2013)

Car-Hop covers both the cars and the music of the time.  The parties of the 50's the kids went to were called sock hops.  So in that name, the music isn't secondary at all.


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2013)

junkyard bop


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 24, 2013)

OurJud said:


> I haven't decided yet, Justanothernickname - although BreakingMyself seems to have decided I have



Well if it's not good enough, I'll just have to come up with _another_ awesome name.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 24, 2013)

Steelweed is an awesome name, by the way: unwanted, but unbreakable.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 24, 2013)

If I read Steelweed festival, I would never in a million years associate it to cars or music.  I honestly can't say what would pop into my mind...maybe some type of weird art festival like the Burningman one, or even some homeopathic alternative health festival.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 24, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> If I read Steelweed festival, I would never in a million years associate it to cars or music.  I honestly can't say what would pop into my mind...maybe some type of weird art festival like the Burningman one, or even some homeopathic alternative health festival.



The same could be said for Woodstock or Download. If you didn't know what they were, music probably wouldn't be the first thing that comes to mind. I suppose it would end up about good marketing, to make sure you know what the deal is.


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 24, 2013)

Steelweed brings to mind an industrial music fest laced with cannabis.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 24, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> Steelweed brings to mind an industrial music fest laced with cannabis.



Rammstein and Mushroomhead headlining?


----------



## OurJud (Aug 25, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> _VIVA U.K._



This is a very strong contender indeed.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 25, 2013)

OurJud said:


> This is a very strong contender indeed.



Viva UK?  So you are going to name a festival featuring American classic cars and music with a Spanish word meaning "Live" with "UK?"  

:disillusionment:


----------



## OurJud (Aug 25, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Viva UK?  So you are going to name a festival featuring American classic cars and music with a Spanish word meaning "Live" with "UK?"
> 
> :disillusionment:





> *vi·va *
> /ˈvēvə/
> 
> Exclamation
> ...



And Viva Las Vegas is _already_ the name of a rockabilly weekender, so why not Viva UK?

Oh, I don't know. Maybe I''l go back to my original idea, COUNTRY BLUES UK

ROCKABEAT UK

Anyway, my festival is based directly on this, which I attend every year as one of the stage lighting riggers/operators.

http://www.americana-international.co.uk/previous/2013/selected/index.htm

The rockabilly/pin-up girls are just about the coolest and sexiest thing in the world.


----------



## FleshEater (Aug 25, 2013)

That looks awesome!

Americana...Viva U.K.

I see the similarity. And, in the case of the Rat Rod, what better way to pin point the style and culture than to put Viva in the title? The west coast in America pioneered customizing and racing early Fords, Plymouth's and Dodge's. Americana is vague, but Viva has that Las Vegas feel and attitude.


----------



## OurJud (Aug 25, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> That looks awesome!



It is! It's like spending the weekend on the _American Graffiti_ film set... just so long as you ignore the cowboys


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 26, 2013)

_*Rockabilly Roll  8)

*_


----------



## OurJud (Aug 26, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> _*Rockabilly Roll  8)*_



Apt, but it doesn't sound like a festival name, somehow.


----------

